# Ps4 pro Red Dead Redemption bundle - What else to buy?



## Chargeit

Everything is ordered.  The price on the jet black controllers jacked up $5 so I said screw it and picked the sunset one


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Go with the 2 TB SSHD. You will appreciate the extra space.


----------



## Chargeit

CrazyHeaven said:


> Go with the 2 TB SSHD. You will appreciate the extra space.


Thanks.

I ended up canceling the pro and sending the sshd and stand back. I kept the controller. Been using it on my Steam link. Ended up ordering a xbone x with NBA 2k19 and rdr2 for $470 shipped when I noticed the deal. I already have 3 other xbone controllers and will likely reorder the sshd. What really sold me on the xbone x is the fact I prefer xbox controllers for open world/fps and the 4k blue ray player. Will likely pick up a ps4 pro when "Days Gone" comes out.

*Think the pubg or fallout 76 bundle also work with the deal. I'd of gone with fallout 76 but it was considered a preorder.


----------



## Chargeit

Getting my xbone set up. For now I have it on what I now call my table of wasted money. It's a table that I dragged in from my shop to house things that don't have a home otherwise. My vr rig, oculus rift, raspberry pi 3 B+ and now my xbone x. 

Have a 4k tv in my bedroom that I'm going to test the xbone out on but I want to keep this thing on the dl from my ol'lady for now.


----------

